# Things You Never Thought You'd Do



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Natalie's thread on catching Roscoe's poo made me start thinking of the things I do for Tori that I never thought I'd do for a dog in a million years. For one, I never thought I'd get up everyday and fix a dog's hair. I never thought I'd be cleaning dingleberries off a butt. Nor did I think I'd ever spend more for hair care products for a dog than I do for me.

What kind of things have you found yourself doing for your neezer that you thought you'd never do?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Tiny shaver...*

Shaving weekly between the toes and the behind. Cleaning out long ear hairs with baby powder. Clipping nails.

Worrying about Riki and his skin condition which needs another vet revisit...

Going for long rides in the car for doggy playdates.

Talking to my dogs in the car when they are at home...

Oh I could go on...

Quilt square making when I don't even know how to sew really.

Having a foster dog for 12 weeks in a crate...and doing it with pleasure....


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

eye booger and cling on removal with bare hands.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh yeah, Linda, plucking ear hair and trimming between the toes! And how in the world could I forget about driving with Amanda 5 hours to go to a play date??? Or 2 hours to attend a Hav Halloween party? ound:

Oh yes, Amy, the infamous eye booger removal... Yuck!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, Leslie, I was really impressed when you and Amanda drove that long distance for the playdate!

For me it's as simple as sleeping with a dog! Never thought I'd be doing that!
Our previous dogs were never even allowed on furniture and these two own the sofa. LOL

As well as, spending all the money I do on grooming, giving baths in my kitchen sink, taking all kinds of obedience and trick classes, having friends I made through my dogs, and on and on.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

my family thinks I am crazy as I was never the type to volunteer to do anything with any animal.

Picking up poo!!
Cleaning poo off her butt (you know, those butt baths)
Sleeping with a dog on the bed
Letting her give me puppy kisses on my face. 
Brushing her teeth!
Removing her eye boogers

I really never imagined Loving her as much as I do. 


Leslie, hav halloween party!?! How cute~~


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I never thought I would:
- Spend $25 on a hairbrush....
- Brush a dog daily (and enjoy it..)
- Spend a fortune on toys....
- Worry about dog food ingredients
And we've only had her for 4 monts - I can't imagine what else I have to look forward to... :whoo:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Teeth!*

Oh my cats were so easy...18 and 17 years of just feeding and cleaning the litter box! With an occassional toy or two!

I forgot about teeth brushing...and coat brushing! LOL

When Riki was a puppy he had private training and group training weekly with Sue Nelson and also obedience training. My daughter had just gone off to first grade and Riki was my new mission!

So I have leashes and crates, and many different kinds of harnesses and collars to find the "perfect one." Pet Expos, Eukanuba Meet the Breed, Havanese Breed Clubs, Havanese Forum, Doggy Play Dates, Howloween Parade, Haute Dog Easter Costume Contest Parade, St. Patrick's Day Parade, winning photo of the year with IHC!

Vet bills and emergency visits (dogs require so much more care than cats), skin issues and allegies...and lots and lots of support from new friends.

Okay, I bought fancy beds and outfits at first but Riki wanted no part of that. He hated the doggy carrier...he is a dog after all.

Yes, we do lots with our bare hands...and tough stomachs!

I love every moment of it!

I remember our first mat comb and brush...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I never thought I would:
- have a dog in my bed, (now I have two)
-every day have conversation about "good poo"day! 
-spend hours doing research to find "perfect" of anything-food, toys, shampoos, treats, beds, for my DOGS. 
-baby talk to my dogs, have poo and piddle parties when they "get" it where to do their business in a new place. 
-swell with pride everytime someone compliments them. 
-rush home in time so they are never left alone for more than 4 hours. 
-let them play in the snow as many times as they want to see their joy and not get tired of all the work of drying them, cleaning them everytime. 
-happily spend time cleaning dingle berries, eyebooger, ear cleaning, grooming, brushing, bathing 
-preparing homecooked meals, treats so they get the "healthy and safe" food. 
-change drinking water every 4 hours, because Benji like it cool and clean!! 
-Sleep on my side so that Lizzie could cuddle up early in the morning.
-never imgaine imagine life with my two furballs.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Never would I have thought I would:

Spend hours online in a dog group.
Not make a reservation in a motel unless they take dogs.
Check butts before they come in.

Have a sign in my kitchen that says “cook not responsible for hair in the food”

Tell my children they better love my dogs because they get it all in the will.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Express Anal Glands, dress my dog in clothes or allow a dog to sleep in my bed!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, yes! Those anal glands--never in a million years would I do something like _that!_ (Ha!)

Before coming back inside I always bend over and lift up Tucker's back-end a bit, giving his posterior a bit of puff of air to move his hair over so I can make sure he's clean... My brother's face when he saw me do that before leaving him to dog sit for a week was priceless. He said "no way am _I_ doing that!"

All the backside baths, research on dog food and digestive issues.

Some of my family and friends think I'm nuts because I won't go away for a day to visit someone, even at Christmas, because it would mean leaving Tucker at home. (They don't like dogs in their house.)

Spending way more on hair care products and implements that I'd ever dream of doing for myself.

There is something very special about these dogs that makes them so different than other breeds I've had or been around. Tucker is just precious and priceless.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Spending $40.00 on a comb, hours researching foods, and countless hours on a forum talking about my dog (although I love it here).


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I never thought I would love a poop eater!
I never thought I would not think twice about removing a tick!
I never thought I would spray my yard with garlic (so that I wouldn't have to remove a 
tick.)
I never thought I would let a dog with or without wet paws sleep in my bed!
I never thought I would host 20 + Havanese and their peeps in my yard!
I never thought I would make decorating decisions based on cleanability or consider 
re-doing my kitchen just so I could bathe the boys in the sink!
I never thought I would want "dog stuff" more than "stuff for me." 

But then again, I never thought I would have a dog because of my allergies let alone 2
and I never thought I could love either of them as much as I do.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Have dogs in my house, I'm a bit of a neat freak!
Shop for dog stuff before anything else!
Bathe dogs in my kitchen sink, I won't even let my kids drink out of it!
Stay at home because I'd rather be with my dogs!
Bake dog treats!
Host a dog playdate for people I'd never met!
Go to a dog show in Chicago!
Go to a dog show in San Francisco! (Can't wait!)
Buy a dog stroller, car seat, or carrier!
Buy dog clothes, for all 3...that match!
Spend more on dog haircare than my own!
Catch dog throw-up in my hands!
And finally, need I say more......


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

LOL! Oh yeah Missy! I NEVER EVER thought I would love a poop-eater! Nope never thought I would own a dog stroller, or dog stairs for the bed either! 

And I thought I was the only one who turned down "going out" for staying at home with the dogs! :redface:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ditto to what everyone has posted, plus
...Planning our vacations so we can take the furkids with us.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Get a dog....

And then look forward to his kisses!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Never thought I would: *

Hold a bone so Dexter could chew on it better.

Read lots of posts (Havanese Forum).

Spend so much money on toys, grooming supplies, equipment, and whatever.

Learn to groom a dog on my own.

Become a Hav Mom so dedicated to wanting Dexter happy.

Talk to a dog and have him answer me back (in his own way).

Would rather play and entertain Dexter than keep the house super clean.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I was prepared for all the yucky maintenance stuff... After years of horses, one small dog seems insignificant, even with the (very) occasional poopy butt. And as much hair as they have, it STILL takes less time to groom a Hav than to groom a horse, let alone the bath requirements. (Like building a specially designed wash rack behind the garage) We've had a cat in bed with us all our married life, so a similarly sized dog on the furniture wasn't a biggy either.

HOWEVER, I must hang my head in shame and admit that I did today what I've said I would NEVER do... I put Kodi's hair in a pony tail.:redface: Dave is adamant that we not clip him, and I can't stand not being able to see his face. The only alternative seems to be the pony. (we've tried the Sierra Cut bangs, but his hair is so silky that all the uncut hair behind just falls forward)

I STILL refuse to put "fru-fru" stuff in his hair though... it's just a small black elastic "braid band" from the horses.:biggrin1:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Wash their little butts after every poo, whether they need it or not. Hey they sleep on our heads and pillows. Dress them(although I do this mostly to irritate my grown children.LOL) Arrange my life around them. I've had dogs and cats my whole life but never before have they run my life! They do now and I'm thrilled!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh my, where do I start.

Never, ever would I think a dirty floor is okay.
Ditto: Spend more $$ on their hair products than mine. Worse, worry more what they look like than I do myself.
Never make "poop consistency" the highlight of my day.
Make their vet appointments priority over mine.
Spend $40 on a comb only to lose it.
Spend $$$$ on a brush only to replace it with another $$$ brush.
Spend more time reading ingredients in their foods than I do my own.
Sing the song "Clean up, Clean up" to my dogs like I did with my kids when there are 20 toys scattered throughout the house.
Play "rainy day" games with my dogs EVERY night just "cuz" I love them and it makes them happy.....

I have to stop...this list is way too long.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I've really been laughing out loud at these because they all ring so true for me too!

Plus, I never thought I'd take my dogs for a long car ride on a rainy day just because I felt bad that they seemed bored.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> I've really been laughing out loud at these because they all ring so true for me too!
> 
> Plus, I never thought I'd take my dogs for a long car ride on a rainy day just because I felt bad that they seemed bored.


LOL....this is one time I am sort of grateful mine hate car rides. Or I would be doing that too. This reminds me of our recent snow...NEVER would I have thought being outside in the freezing cold, shivering half to death, nearly breaking my neck, only to snap pictures...fun.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Along with what everyone else has mentioned-I once had to pry open Piper's mouth and extract a dead bird she found. I was screaming the whole time but I did it!

Sharlene-I sing the "clean up, clean up" song with Piper too! Although I clean and she watches I'm hoping she'll catch on one day.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I *never* thought I* would let my dog get on the kitchen table...*it is a long story and some of you have seen pictures of Casper looking out the kitchen windows laying on the table, but I can't find a picture now.

Anyway he had separation anxiety so bad when left alone, it really helped him to be able to look out the windows when home alone and he was confined to the kitchen and that was the only window, and to see out the window he had to get on the table and with him being the jumper he is jumping up and down off the table was easy.

I am sure when the neighbors walk by and see Casper on the table barking...they have pretty much named me " the crazy dog lady".


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I never thought that dog hair would be added to our menu. With long haired dogs in our house it seems to make it to the table often.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I never thought I would microwave towels to remove snowballs.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Pipersmom said:


> Along with what everyone else has mentioned-I once had to pry open Piper's mouth and extract a dead bird she found. I was screaming the whole time but I did it!
> 
> Sharlene-I sing the "clean up, clean up" song with Piper too! Although I clean and she watches I'm hoping she'll catch on one day.


My girls turned three this Christmas, they still don't clean up. LOL


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Missy said:


> I never thought I would microwave towels to remove snowballs.


I wish I thought of that this weekend when we got an unexpected snow storm in the south. I was pretty frantic wondering how to get all these snow balls off. Taylor had some on his legs bigger than he was. I put them all in the bath tub to melt them off. The water was freezing cold by the time I was finished.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

I never thought I would:
Tell a dog all about my day and all my secrets like it was a human
Sing songs off key in the car because she likes to hear it
Baby talk just to see that adorable head tilt
Scramble eggs for breakfast just to feed my furbebe
Dress a dog in clothes!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

LilyMyLove said:


> I never thought I would:
> Tell a dog all about my day and all my secrets like it was a human
> Sing songs off key in the car because she likes to hear it
> *Baby talk just to see that adorable head tilt
> ...


Emphasis mine.

Oh yeah, baby talk is me, scrambled eggs is my DH :biggrin1:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I never thought I would:
Get 4 havanese in three years time.
I would own 5 dogs at once, and think, that's not a lot. 
Pay 40 for a comb and 35 for a small brush and be happy about it. 
Talk my hubby into building me a grooming room.
Only go to the lake for vacation, because I can bring my dogs there.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

LMAO - so many of these ring true for me too.
And now the latest - I can hardly believe it but we have just decided we are going to drive over FOUR THOUSAND miles just so we can take our furbies with us. We have lived all over the US, gone home to visit more than fifty times, and not once have I ever DRIVEN! We must be certifiable nuts.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Love them as much as my children ound:

Converse 80% of time with DH re the minute details of their daily defecation. What else did we ever talk about before Biscuit & Heath?
Probably literature and economics. This is truly a dumbing down of our intellectual life. . .


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Definitely scrambling those eggs in the morning - I won't cook breakfast for myself!
I never thought I would even look at a doggie sweater.
I never thought I would get up at 6:00 on a weekend morning to keep a puppy happy/quiet so my husband can sleep.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Evye's Mom said:


> I wish I thought of that this weekend when we got an unexpected snow storm in the south. I was pretty frantic wondering how to get all these snow balls off. Taylor had some on his legs bigger than he was. I put them all in the bath tub to melt them off. The water was freezing cold by the time I was finished.


Hair dryer!:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*6 hour car ride to a playdate and we didn't even turn on the radio!!! But I went on a 9 hour one by myself in December!
*Justify the cheetah print car seat to a coworker when he unexpectedly needed a ride home.
*Listen to my husband defend himself to the furniture delivery men why we have a canopy dog bed in the living room.
*But more recently having to remove a cling on with a stick in front of others and admit it wasn't a first


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

ama0722;315607*But more recently having to remove a cling on with a stick in front of others and admit it wasn't a first :)[/QUOTE said:


> At least you used a stick....I've used....hmmmm? not going to admit it, many times.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Evye's Mom said:


> At least you used a stick....I've used....hmmmm? not going to admit it, many times.


dried leaves are always handy.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I never thought I would... 

hear the voice I hear coming from my husbands mouth as he snuggles up and baby talks to Havee(the dog he only agreed to getting because I'm the one who really wanted him).


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Never thought I would have to take my evening shower depending on when I wanted to settle Dexter down for the night! 

Dexter follows me everywhere and he lays by the tub until I am finished bathing (so this is quiet time for him) and.....it usually works!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Never in my life would I have thought I would have to move 2 dogs to get my place back in bed after going to pee........pillow and all has gone to the dogs.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Same here Sandi but I love that they keep my spot warm!

Never thought I'd call DH at work to tell him what the dogs did that made me laugh!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I never thought my decision on the purchase of a new blow dryer would hinge on what would work best for Tori's coat, not _my_ hair


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I never thought the words "mommie loves you" would come out of my mouth.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

Never thought I'd switch my shopping to stores that welcome dogs. 
Hurrah for Eddie Bauer, Bed Bath and Beyond, and Macy's and thank-you Starbuck's for ignoring a purse with a head.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

glad to hear i'm not along. 
i check "under the hood" every morning after his first poop of the day. 
i always check the poop to make sure its normal
goobers out of the eyes. 
brush inside of ears and always face. 
brush hair every day
brush teeth
take him for a ride when it's too cold to walk
spa paw baths on dirty walk days
lots of crotch rubs
and lots of conversation!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Never would I believe a dog could spell.

Our rainy-day game has turned into a nightly game. She has toys lined up ready and waiting. If I even mentioned the word game, I had Evye dancing around my legs, tail wagging, super excited. From there I started spelling it, G-A-M-E. Now, every time I spell G-A-M-E, I have toys lined up and Evye dancing around my legs, tail wagging and super excited.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Evye's smarter than a 5th grader!!!

When I go to Starbucks I have the dogs in their car seats and go through the drive through to get my coffee. Everyone peeks out the windows at them, then I take them to the patio and meet my friend with her dogs. It's fun!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Never thought I would give two dogs a bath even though it is raining and going to rain for 6 more days... (but they were itchy.)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Missy said:


> Never thought I would give two dogs a bath even though it is raining and going to rain for 6 more days... (but they were itchy.)


So you did cave after all Missy?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Evye's smarter than a 5th grader!!!
> 
> When I go to Starbucks I have the dogs in their car seats and go through the drive through to get my coffee. Everyone peeks out the windows at them, then I take them to the patio and meet my friend with her dogs. It's fun!


Whenever we go through drive-thru, I have dogs barking at those people inside the box. Tell tell me my order is $$$$ and go to the second window. So, I go to the first window having no idea how much $$$$.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok, so most of the really gross things I never dreamed I would do have been hit, so I will skip those and go with...taking my havs on a romantic weekend with my husband! And missing them terribly when we opt for just hubby and me!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Since Rosie started with the coat blowing thing, we have been having trouble with poop sticking to the rear--nice hard stuff--but the hair is like velcro and just grabs it. Anyway to much info, but today I found poop on my sofa, I just reached down with my bear hand and picked it up and flushed. didn't even give it a thought. (I did wash hands though). Husband was grossed out--but he never changed a diaper either.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL Hubbies can be such wimps. Although I will say mine now does butt baths.


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh boy, this is the funniest post! 

I never though I'd let a puppy eat on my counter. 

When my parents got their first Havanese, he would always eat in their kitchen sink. It was just way to keep him contained while he was working on house breaking. 

When I got Oscar a few months later, he never really adapted to "sink eating"...I think being in the sink fightened him. However, he does eat on my kitchen counter. He is house trained so that is not an issue anymore. He just doesn't eat as well on the floor. Too many distractions! 

Don't worry - we go through so much cleaner it's ridiculous! LOL!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Pull poop out because it's "stuck" half in/half out because of the long blades of grass Tess has eaten! :frusty:

There the little princess stands, in her dainty squat, looking up at me, with those little eyes...you can just hear her saying "EEEWWWWWW, GET IT OUT MOM! GET IT OUT!!!"

What's a mom to do?

And then laughing when she jumps, looking behind her in surprise, from the sensation of me pulling it out.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I thought of another one... 

Picking fleas out of their coat!!


----------

